# 4310 won't go move It's in gear..



## donanderson509 (5 mo ago)

4310 It's in gear but won't move...


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Don, welcome to the forum.

According to tractordata.com your transmission is either a 9-speed partially synchronized hydrostatic or a 12-speed power shuttle? Which one?


----------



## donanderson509 (5 mo ago)

Sorry I should have included that info and . It's The 9 speed . I'm thinking it might be the forward - reverse switch. every once in a while the tractor wouldn't go into reverse .I would have to put in into neutral then forward then reverse a few times then and it would catch. . It was working fine I went to use it the other day , Started it when I put it into gear the tractor died several times , It's never done that before . Thinking it was the it was the switch under the seat , I cleaned it up still dies. I'll have to dive deeper into it Anybody ever have the same problem ?. Seat switch? . Thanks 2005 4310 1600 hrs


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Replace the seat switch first. Your cleaning of this switch had an affect, which makes it suspect. They are the more troublesome of the safety switches. If that doesn't work, then go after the fwd/rev switch.


----------



## donanderson509 (5 mo ago)

I went back to check the switch and get a part # and noticed one of the pins wasn't seating all the way into the connector.. forced it back in and I'm back in business . I feel stupid for not checking closer the first time thank you !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up. Glad you got it sorted!


----------

